#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Кагью Нендро

## Дордже

Помогите, пожалуйста найти текст краткого нендро, на которое дает передачу Его Святейшества Кармапа XVII Оргьен Тинлей Дорже. Передача имеется, буду очень благодарен, можно в личку

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

Нендро Его Святейшества Кармапы XVII Оргьена Тинлея Дорже сейчас находятся в процессе перевода. Как только материал будет готов мы обязательно уведомим об этом всех.

----------

Гьялцен (14.02.2011), Дордже (14.02.2011)

----------


## Роман К

Люди ! дайте мне пинка, чтобы я ускорил нендро. только конкретного пинка !

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Люди ! дайте мне пинка, чтобы я ускорил нендро. только конкретного пинка !


Возьмите обет перед своим учителем выполнить практику Нендро к 2014 году  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (20.02.2011), Svarog (19.02.2011), Дондог (13.06.2011), Дордже (20.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Не понимаю, как ньондро можно ускорить. Там же 1) размышляют о жизни, 2) совершают физические упражнения.
И то и другое должно выполняться с известным качеством, а не "на время".

----------

Дина Скатова (20.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не понимаю, как ньондро можно ускорить. Там же 1) размышляют о жизни, 2) совершают физические упражнения.
> И то и другое должно выполняться с известным качеством, а не "на время".


Можно-можно. Если каждый день размышлять о жизни и совершать «физические упражнения».

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.02.2011), Алексей Самохин (20.02.2011), Дондог (13.06.2011), Дордже (20.02.2011)

----------


## Osh

Тексты в виде брошюры продавались на семинаре Рингу Тулку. Ринпоче дал передачу на предварительные практики по краткой версии. Я или как-то умудрился пропустить мимо ушей, или понадеялся, что данная информация есть в комментариях Кармапы, но не совсем понимаю как делать простирания. Точнее, в каком моменте практики. Пока думаю, что там где "Я и все живые существа идём за прибежищем к ламе." и т.д. (тиб. "ДАК ДАНГ СЭМ ЧЕН ТХАМ ЧЕ ЛА..). Тогда поясните, пожалуйста, на каждое простирание нужно проговаривать каждую строчку или на каждое простирание сразу пять Драгоценностей?

----------


## Дордже

> Тексты в виде брошюры продавались на семинаре Рингу Тулку. Ринпоче дал передачу на предварительные практики по краткой версии. Я или как-то умудрился пропустить мимо ушей, или понадеялся, что данная информация есть в комментариях Кармапы, но не совсем понимаю как делать простирания. Точнее, в каком моменте практики. Пока думаю, что там где "Я и все живые существа идём за прибежищем к ламе." и т.д. (тиб. "ДАК ДАНГ СЭМ ЧЕН ТХАМ ЧЕ ЛА..). Тогда поясните, пожалуйста, на каждое простирание нужно проговаривать каждую строчку или на каждое простирание сразу пять Драгоценностей?


Да именно там, делаете простирания и читаете молитву прибежища

----------

Osh (16.06.2011)

----------


## Osh

Благодарю. Нашёл приложение с последовательностью действий в практике :—)

----------


## Vadimko

> Люди ! дайте мне пинка, чтобы я ускорил нендро. только конкретного пинка !


Сходи на похороны и оцени преимущества своей ситуации.

----------

Алексей Л (22.09.2012), Дондог (19.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Люди ! дайте мне пинка, чтобы я ускорил нендро. только конкретного пинка !


Пройдите полную диагностику в дорогой частной клинике, "комплект" найденных врачами болезней станет Вам лучшим напоминанием о непостоянстве и великолепным пинком для ускорения практики  :Smilie:  Насчет врачей не сомневайтесь - они найдут полный букет болезней даже у полностью здорового человека  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (19.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2011)

----------

